# Question: rimfire firing pin/striker design



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone can give me some info, please?

I know patchy primer compound in a rimfire rim can lead to unreliable ignition, particularly because manufacturers have economised on spin time to even out and bed-in primer compound around the rim, the firing pin lands on a thin or missing area of primer, and misfires have become more common.

It occurs to me, brings to memory, that I've seen designs where a rimfire striker or firing pin has been designed to provide multiple strikes on the rim. This was done by making the striker as a multi-part element - a spade, a bipod or a tripod that provided two or three hits around the rim when the firearm was fired, thus increasing the odds of getting reliable ignition. Maybe this was because older primer compound would deteriorate more than modern stuff, and people tended to use cartridges more slowly - they might be firing the last of fifty several years after they were made. Anyway, when you looked at the cartridge base, you'd see two or three striker depressions, rather than the single one that is more common - not because of several firings, but because a single striker fired more than one pin.

That gave you more reliable ignition, but nothing's for free. You had to be more careful during firing, because you were throwing around a bigger heavier striker, so you had to hold steadier, longer, than if you just had one light firing pin.

Anyway, can anyone point me to better information on this, please? I've about worn the bits off my search engines, my memory is rubbed to a nub, but I can't zero in on what I almost remember.

Help, please.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

The 1860 Henry* and 1866 Winchester (which the Henry became) used twin firing pins that hit the cartridge rim. They were chambered in 44 rimfire.

Todays ammo is much more reliable and well made overall. I've had very few misfires, but then, most of my rimfire guns are hammer fired and have fairly substantial hammer hits on the firing pin. If you're having a lot of misfires, besides trying a different brand of ammo, try a different gun, or a heavier striker spring. A thorough cleaning may help. Not going with bulk pack may help reliability also, though today, you pretty much have to go with whats available unless you stocked up well in advance.


*In no way shape or form related to the modern Henry company, despite misleading information on their web site.


----------



## Pat32rf (May 5, 2014)

Also take a close look at the chamber where the firing pin would hit if there were no cartridge. Some have been peened from dry firing. This means that there is nothing supporting the REAR of the rim so you get a soft strike.
Was the 44rf a bottleneck shell? I used to find some bottleneck rf cases with twin firing pin strikes up around Parry Sound, but never found the shooter....


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Pat32rf said:


> Also take a close look at the chamber where the firing pin would hit if there were no cartridge. Some have been peened from dry firing. This means that there is nothing supporting the REAR of the rim so you get a soft strike.
> *Was the 44rf a bottleneck shell*? I used to find some bottleneck rf cases with twin firing pin strikes up around Parry Sound, but never found the shooter....


No, it was a straight walled case.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.44_Henry

The Spencer was a bottleneck shell, but I don't know if it had twin firing pins or not. The 41 Swiss was also a bottleneck rimfire. It was sold in quantity by sears Roebuck as a cheap hunting gun in the early 1900's.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know about strikers that hit in more than on place although it would be very possible to do a striker that hit on the top and bottom 

some 22lr are dry fire safe the ruger MKIII is one of them you have to dry fire it to take it apart not sure it is something you want to do hundreds of times but it is fine as often as you disassemble for cleaning 


I have one revolver with a captured firing pin that is round it leaves little half moon indents on the rim , it works 

I had some duds that were probably 20 year old Remington but can't recall a real dud in ammo purchased after 2000 or any ammo I supervised being shot while running the range for 22 juniors , but that is all fresh ammo also that would be no failures in about 10k 

even most of the ones that didn't fire from those old Remington shells if you turned them and tried again they would


----------

